# Rear replacement speakers



## Coppertop (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you... looking for speaker replacement and or amplification to the sound system in my '13 Cruze 1LT. The sound levels are okay midway but horrible if you crank past even 20-25 on the volume level. I like it loud but at the same time clear tunes, not just thumping bass. All in the same as well as not breaking the bank having to revamp the whole system. I thought about going to a local car audio specialist but just haven't the time, nor the means to do it just yet as I have other priorities to tend to first. I'll be subscribing to this thread to see what others might have to offer.

After digging more and more into this forum, I see that XtremeRevolution has a lot of information in upgrading audio. I've got so much to read...


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I put a pair of Sony Triaxles in mine, sound great and they were pretty cheap at Wal-Mart!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I wanted to add rear deck lid speakers to my ECO but from what I was shown and proved at the dealership, there is no speaker wire harness ran to the decklid on the LS,LT,or ECO models. Just the LTZ's. Which is lame. If I wanted to add rear decklid speakers, id have to run my own wiring and splice it into the factory harness. Now...Me, I don't really buy that crap the dealership told me, because I seriously doubt that GM did did not run the wires back there in case you wanted to add speakers. Its just like the glovebox light issue, they have the harness taped inside the dash with other wires, all you had to do was untape it and do your simple modifications to the dash to install the light. Im sure the same thing applies with the models that don't have fogs already on them...that they have the wire harness there tucked in somewhere. You just have to do your own hook up.


----------

